# Its a: Trinity Cycle Mfr. Co



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 3, 2019)

I just picked up this thickly overpainted TOC frame, fork, and wheel-set.  Any help with identification would be greatly appreciated.  The frame has some interesting features, many of which I highlighted in the images.  Jesse McCauley identified the hubs as the type or similar which where used on Sterling bicycles of the period.
Some of the highlight features and treatments that may help:
-The badge holes (2) appear at 12 o'clock and 7 o'clock.
-The fork has two decorative darts cast coming off the crown.
-The axle holes on the front fork are square, not round.
-The bike has an interesting axle/chain adjustor system, the adjustor bolts push an extra piece that would be on the outside of the frame when the wheel is installed.
-The wheel side of the rear dropouts are squared off.
-The bottom bracket has a single tightening-bolt configuration.

Thank you for any suggestions or leads to help identify.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 3, 2019)

A couple more images:


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 3, 2019)

No clue from this observer, but I love a good mystery, so I’ll be eagerly awaiting for some of the other astute observations and opinions.
It sure looks like a good quality bike.
Maybe, Gormully and Jeffrey?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 3, 2019)

I've seen this frame & those hubs before. May have been this exact one. I can't remember where tho, but I'll do a lil searching...


----------



## stezell (Sep 3, 2019)

Killer setup Brant, someone posted one on Facebook with the same chain wheel a little while ago. But I think it was also badgeless.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 8, 2019)

Any other thoughts on who may have manufactured this bicycle?


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 8, 2019)

The chainring looks similar, but not the same as the one Patric shows in post #12 of this thread.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/need-help-on-chainrings.104199/


----------



## olderthandirt (Sep 23, 2019)

i got to say it speaks to me ! cool machine and i would renickle the bits and make a toc rider out of it ! you have a real mystery machine on your hands and i would be proud of it !


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 23, 2019)

I’ve seen that chainring, before, but can’t remember the maker.


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 23, 2019)

If I had to guess ........ I think your bike is a "Trinity".

I'll look through some things and see what I have but I'm pretty sure that's what it is.


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 23, 2019)

Ok - here's what I have - I think your bike is 1897 

( I'm not 100% but I'm at least 99.9999999% sure - hope this helps )


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 23, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> If I had to guess ........ I think your bike is a "Trinity".
> 
> I'll look through some things and see what I have but I'm pretty sure that's what it is.



Thank you Bill, that appears to be it.  Your help is greatly appreciated!  I would give you ten likes if I could!  Now I am off to try to find a badge...


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 23, 2019)

You're very welcome and thanks!

Also - the Wheelman library has the 1897 catalogue if you want to contact Bill Smith and get it for $5.00 on PDF.


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 23, 2019)

I'll post some more things here related to Trinity.  I'm sure it will all be in the catalogue but look at this stuff anyway :


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 23, 2019)

corbettclassics said:


> You're very welcome and thanks!
> 
> Also - the Wheelman library has the 1897 catalogue if you want to contact Bill Smith and get it for $5.00 on PDF.



Thanks for the catalog tip as well, I will contact Bill Smith.

The dust caps in the above advertisement is almost visible in one of my photographs.  Very similar caps on the hubs as well.  I will have to post a better image of showing this detail of the bottom bracket.

It is interesting the above literature posted has two different addresses for Trinity, one for Keene, NH and the other in Worcester, MA.  I wonder what is behind the move from one state to another?  These details with TOC companies are so fascinating!


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 23, 2019)

I just found the following history online at: http://sdf80120.com/projects/Trinity.html


TRINITY BICYCLE COMPANY - KEENE, NEW HAMPSHIRE

Frank T. Fowler organized a new bicycle company that became the Trinity Bicycle Company in Worcester, New Hampshire, but around the time he returned to Chicago, the company relocated in Keene, NH.

Trinity Cycle Co. Factory, C.A Jones Block, Keene, New Hampshire; Constructed 1897.  Historic view courtesy of the Cheshire County Historical Society





This is the south-facing Railroad Street side view of the building identified as the 1887 location of the Trinity Cycle Manufacturing company factory in a paper titled Factory Remnants: The Heritage of 19th and 20th Century Cycling by Robert McColloughin:
“The Trinity Cycle Manufacturing Company factory leased the Charles A. Jones Block between Railroad and Church streets in Keene, New Hampshire.  Built exclusively for that company in June, 1887, the building was completed by November 11th when the New Hampshire Good Roads Association and Monadnock Cycle Club jointly sponsored a dedication ceremony.  Architect Walter B. Nourse, in partnership as Barker & Nourse in Worcester, Massachusetts, designed the building, and Charles E. Woods and George A. Gordon from Keene were the principal builders.”

“The Jones Building at 35 to 41 Church Street in Keene is probably more closely related to the transportation industry than almost any other building in the city. The building, which stands directly behind the former Woolworth Store, was constructed by Charles Jones in 1897. Jones was the owner of the J. & F. French Company, manufacturers of sleighs and carriages.

The French Company was founded by Jones’ father-in-law, Francis French, and his brother Jason. The French’s originated the popular “Keene Sleigh” and were producing 400 annually in the 1860s. The firm continued until 1910 when a dramatic development in the transportation industry, the automobile, brought an end to the French carriage company.

Several years earlier, at the turn of the century, Jones had shared his building with the Trinity Cycle Manufacturing Company. Bicycles had become a popular means of transportation, but the Trinity Cycle Company was concerned with automobiles at that time. The company was producing an auto developed by the firm’s superintendent, Reynold Janney. Trinity Cycle was sold in 1901 to the Steamobile Company of America, which continued to build autos there for another year or two before it closed due to financial difficulties.

Despite the closing of the Steamobile Company and the end of the French carriage company in 1910, the Jones building remained closely linked with the transportation industry. In 1920 an auto dealer moved into the structure and thereafter the building was continuously occupied by a series of car dealers selling Studebaker, Lasalle, Cadillac, Oldsmobile, and Chevrolet automobiles. Consequently, the Jones Building has given more than 90 years of service to the transportation industry.”

After Frank T. Fowler sold out and returned to Chicago, the Trinity Cycle Company started manufacturing automobiles at the turn of the century.  The following from the  Cheshire County Historical Society explains why:
“In the early days of the auto industry it was not unusual for small firms to produce cars in small towns throughout the country. Keene was the home of one such company.
Reynold Janney built an experimental auto in the Trinity Cycle Manufacturing Company plant on Church Street in 1900. Janney was the superintendent of this bicycle factory that was housed in the Jones Building where Woodward Motors and Walier Chevrolet were later located. The experimental machine, a light pleasure wagon, was given its trial run on June 26, 1900. The car had three cylinders attached to a revolving shaft. The shaft activated gears that powered the vehicle. Steam power was used to run the engine.
The trial run was successful and in January of 1901 the Church Street factory began production the new auto.  During the next month the "Keene Sentinel" announced that the Steamobile Company of America, a Delaware corporation with capital stock of $500,000, had acquired the factory, machinery, and patent rights of the Trinity Cycle Company and were to commence the manufacture of the new auto under the name "Steamobile."  The new firm was to test the model built the previous summer and then begin work on 125 of the new vehicles.
Although the firm advertised different models, including the "Model C" that sold for $950, the Steamobile Company was apparently not a success, going out of business within two years. Illustrations of these early Steamobiles are all that remain of Keene's brief entry in the nation's automobile industry.”

Historical Society of Cheshire County










In the initial enthusiasm, the cycle factory may have occupied the entire C.A. Jones building in 1887, but later shared the facility with the French Company as indicated below. So, at some point the location of the Trinity Cycle factory moved to the north side of the Jones block, at the intersection of Wells and Church Streets. The picture to the left is a Google map view of the address cited below of 35 Church Street.  The building is still there, converted to apartments.
There may have been more of the building to the right of what is shown, because the citation below also indicates  that the factory address was “35 to 41” Church Street.


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 23, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I just found the following history:
> 
> 
> TRINITY BICYCLE COMPANY - KEENE, NEW HAMPSHIRE
> ...




Yes there is lots more out there but I've gotta run!!!  Hope this little bit of stuff I posted has helped out and it's a good way to start off your Monday!

Cheers
corbettclassics


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 23, 2019)

*…Via Paint.net*


*I have this Trinity (Keene, N.H.) badge.  Solid Nickel 
with paint backfill.  *

*Some paint missing.   No dings .. no scuffs ..  all three
screw holes are tiny.*

*Is one of the twelve badges that I did not sell when I 
sold my entire badge collection to a motivated buyer.*

*No access to a camera 'til tomorrow.*

*…. patric*


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 23, 2019)

You guys are the BEST!
That advertising is classic!
Thanks for making my day.
I’m sure, Brant is doing cartwheels.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 23, 2019)

Patric, I can't wait to see the badge; waiting in thrilling suspense!  I sent you a PM.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 23, 2019)

*Diggin' this image, Brant !!*


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 23, 2019)

“The finest thing that ever happened” that’s some strong marketing right there. Makes you want one - lol


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 24, 2019)

This is getting slightly off topic but very interesting:  Thomas (Frank T.) Fowler must have been quite the bicycle operator in the late 1890's.  He started with Hill Cycle Mfr. Co. in Chicago, then moved to Worchester, MA where he was involved with at least two different companies (Trinity and Windle) producing cycles.  Then on to Keene, NH with Trinity, then back to Chicago with Fowler Bicycle.  That is when Ignaz Scwhinn got his start with Fowler's company.  Here is a short bio if anyone is interested:

http://www.sdf80120.com/projects/F.T.Fowler.html


----------



## metoo (Sep 24, 2019)

Hello. I have what I believe is a 99 Trinity Racer,  very light frame, very narrow wood rims, Keene headbadge


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 24, 2019)

@New Mexico Brant

*Wife back in Ohio now … for the day.  Was entertaining our out of state
sister-in-law in for a class reunion in Maysville, KY.  (Where we have
our second home).*

*Used wife's cell-cam to snap maybe a dozen badge pics.  Wife e-m'd
them to my addy.  One showed up.  Needed zero paint.net .*

*Wife now on way back to schmooze with sister-in-law in KY.  This will 
prolly be the only pic I can post.   Sorry about this.*

*Be thankful.*

*….. *patric


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 24, 2019)

It looks like it takes three screws to mount.
Pretty distinctive.
Brant, does your frame have three badge holes in a triangular pattern?


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 24, 2019)

I just re read the earlier posts.
Dollars to Donuts, you’ve got another badge hole, underneath all that red paint.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 24, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I just re read the earlier posts.
> Dollars to Donuts, you’ve got another badge hole, underneath all that red paint.



===============================================================

*He does, Marty …. my paint.net .**just revealed it.*


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 24, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I just re read the earlier posts.
> Dollars to Donuts, you’ve got another badge hole, underneath all that red paint.



I am sure the third hole is under the paint; the current two hole configuration doesn't make sense for any known badge.   The visual alignment of the Trinity badge Patric posted appears to be a match minus the third hole.  Whoever "restored" or refurnished the bicycle _*went-to-town*_ with the paint gun.  Under the thick gooey red is another layer of the thickest gray primer I have ever seen, and then to paint the block chain, chain ring, crank, hubs, and spokes, ecks.  I have my work cut out to get all of that cleaned down.  I can't wait to get back to Santa Fe!


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 26, 2019)

@New Mexico Brant


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 26, 2019)

It is a beautiful badge Patric!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 26, 2019)

*Only you and I know where it's headed, Brant ……… *

…. patric






Thanks again to @corbettclassics for supplying 
wonderful documentation to this thread.

@New Mexico Brant


----------



## stezell (Sep 26, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> *Only you and I know where it's headed, Brant ……… *
> 
> …. patric
> 
> ...



Patric you're truly a gentleman and a scholar to the bicycle hobby.
Sean


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 26, 2019)

stezell said:


> Patric you're truly a gentleman and a scholar to the bicycle hobby.
> 
> Sean



==========================================

Thank you … Sean _*!!*_

….. patric


----------

